# how to keep water from freezing?



## hollymh (Jan 9, 2012)

I have tried several methods, nothing is working, any inexpeisive soilutions to prevent freezing water? The buns are in our garage and the water is still freezing.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 9, 2012)

I think Ms.Research put something in her water to prevent freezing. I don't know much but I hope you can find a way to keep it from freezing !


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 9, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I think Ms.Research put something in her water to prevent freezing. I don't know much but I hope you can find a way to keep it from freezing !


Not to prevent freezing SmallFarmGirl.  I put Apple Cider Vinegar in their water to help with the urine odor which improved immensely.  



Hollymh:  I don't know if I would put any solution in their water.  Maybe others who have outside bunnies will chime in with some suggestions.  My only real suggestion is making sure water was is checked.  I know, not helpful, but I don't have to worry about freezing water because they are inside. 

K


----------



## lastfling (Jan 10, 2012)

The only solution I've found is to visit the rabbits twice a day.  Once in the AM before leaving for work and again in the evening.  In the morning, it's basically all about checking the water.  The bottles freeze up when temps are low, and I put bowls in with the rabbits.  I bring warm water from the house fill the bowls and let them drink, topping off as necessary.  My theory is, is that the warm water will last a little while before freezing up again and give the rabbits a chance to slake their thirst.  The process is repeated in the evenings.  I raise Tan's and they at first thought - oh boy another toy, slinging bowls and water all over.  It didn't take long for them to learn that if they did that, they were going without until the next fill up.   I also believe the rabbits learn that if they don't drink their fill when non-frozen water is available, it's going to be a while before they get another drink.  I've also noticed that, they will lick the frozen water, so they're not going completely without between refills.  I wish there was an antifreeze, although I think the ACV may help a little in that regard, although, it may just be my imagination.


----------



## pattonfarm (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't have rabbits but for all of our animals we have heated water bowls. I don't know if they make anything to heat water for rabbits or not. I hope that maybe that helped a little. Maybe you could find somethiing like that


----------



## hollymh (Jan 10, 2012)

lastfling said:
			
		

> The only solution I've found is to visit the rabbits twice a day.  Once in the AM before leaving for work and again in the evening.  In the morning, it's basically all about checking the water.  The bottles freeze up when temps are low, and I put bowls in with the rabbits.  I bring warm water from the house fill the bowls and let them drink, topping off as necessary.  My theory is, is that the warm water will last a little while before freezing up again and give the rabbits a chance to slake their thirst.  The process is repeated in the evenings.  I raise Tan's and they at first thought - oh boy another toy, slinging bowls and water all over.  It didn't take long for them to learn that if they did that, they were going without until the next fill up.   I also believe the rabbits learn that if they don't drink their fill when non-frozen water is available, it's going to be a while before they get another drink.  I've also noticed that, they will lick the frozen water, so they're not going completely without between refills.  I wish there was an antifreeze, although I think the ACV may help a little in that regard, although, it may just be my imagination.


This is what I have been doing, I'm going to look into warmed bottles like another member suggested. I don't mind going out there so often, but it would be nice not to worry.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 10, 2012)

Could you use something like this?  

http://www.enasco.com/product/C28787N

Here's some additional info regarding freezing water.

http://www.ehow.com/how_8260202_keep-rabbits-water-bottle-freezing.html

Hope this helps.

K


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jan 10, 2012)

try getting the screw on tops that go onto 2 liter soda bottles.  However don't use the two liter bottle.  They just collapse and drip all over.  Use 16 - 24 ounce soda bottles.  They will fit in the hanger for the 2 liter bottle.  It will take a while for 16 - 24 ounces of water to freeze completely.  Have replacement bottles in a bucket and just change bottles twice a day.  Put frozen bottles in bucket to take in the house to thaw between waterings. That is what worked for me for many years.


----------



## kla37 (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't know how helpful this is, but the freezing point of vinegar with 5% acid is 28 degress F, and the freezing point of water is 32 F.  The freezing point of the water can be lowered by corrupting it with additives that have a lower freezing point.  Now I will have to experiment with this tomorrow because wondering is making me crazy. 

 (I am one of the crazy BYCers hanging out here while our site is being converted.)


----------



## hollymh (Jan 10, 2012)

kla37 said:
			
		

> I don't know how helpful this is, but the freezing point of vinegar with 5% acid is 28 degress F, and the freezing point of water is 32 F.  The freezing point of the water can be lowered by corrupting it with additives that have a lower freezing point.  Now I will have to experiment with this tomorrow because wondering is making me crazy.
> 
> (I am one of the crazy BYCers hanging out here while our site is being converted.)


ME TOO kla37!!! I can't stand it lol When is it supposed to come back up?  I love this site too though, just got a few more buns so I have tons of questions  The temp is supposed to drop into the teens this Thurs and snow is a-comin'... I tried just about everything but additives but it's so cold that even in the garage the bottles freeze.  The buns have plenty of hay and little houses to hide in to keep warm so no worries there, even though it still worries me.


----------



## kla37 (Jan 10, 2012)

I had bunnies as a kid.  Their hutch was outside, but my folks let us keep it in the garage for the winter.  We lived just outside Chicago, so it got REAL cold.  My sis and I had to change the water 3 times a day!


----------



## hollymh (Jan 10, 2012)

kla37 said:
			
		

> I had bunnies as a kid.  Their hutch was outside, but my folks let us keep it in the garage for the winter.  We lived just outside Chicago, so it got REAL cold.  My sis and I had to change the water 3 times a day!


Yup! Cold indeed, except it has been warm lately. I live North of Chicago so I know EXACTLY what you're talking about lol BUT it is nice to have a reason to go out and cuddle them more often


----------



## kla37 (Jan 10, 2012)

My youngest son wants bunnies.  For pets, not food.  We live in NC now, so the cold isn't so bad, it's the heat in the summer that is an issue.  I'm from Downer's Grove!


----------



## hollymh (Jan 10, 2012)

I have family in Downers! My daughter loves our rabbits, they're really mine but I share  I love it up here, I wish I could stay but the rest of the family is down South and my kids need to be with family.


----------



## kla37 (Jan 10, 2012)

I know how that is.  I only have a few family members left up there.  In Woodstock and Hinsdale.


----------



## hollymh (Jan 10, 2012)

Yup, we'll be here another year and then we headed south, I will miss it


----------



## kla37 (Jan 10, 2012)

The lack of snow is kinda nice!  I've lived down here since jr. high, so I stay in when it snows!  Of course, that is after my obligatory stop at the grocery store.  Even if I don't need anything.


----------



## hollymh (Jan 10, 2012)

We have had literally now snow, it's sad, we were really hoping for a winter since we moved from the tropics. My kids had fun even in the little snow we did have, we are supposed to get some good snow Thurs. I feel terrible for the snow-plowers lol they have to be broke this year!


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 10, 2012)

treeclimber233 said:
			
		

> try getting the screw on tops that go onto 2 liter soda bottles.  However don't use the two liter bottle.  They just collapse and drip all over.  Use 16 - 24 ounce soda bottles.  They will fit in the hanger for the 2 liter bottle.  It will take a while for 16 - 24 ounces of water to freeze completely.  Have replacement bottles in a bucket and just change bottles twice a day.  Put frozen bottles in bucket to take in the house to thaw between waterings. That is what worked for me for many years.


It is not so much the BOTTLES freezing as much as it is the NOZZLES freezing....the water in the bottles will still be liquid, but the nozzle will be frozen and no water will get thru it. I have heard some add ACV to their bottles to help keep things from freezing...I have not tried it though, since I live in SE Texas and don't often have freezing temps.


----------



## ~GotGoats?~ (Jan 11, 2012)

kla37 said:
			
		

> I had bunnies as a kid.  Their hutch was outside, but my folks let us keep it in the garage for the winter.  We lived just outside Chicago, so it got REAL cold.  My sis and I had to change the water 3 times a day!


I agree, the for sure way to make sure it dosent freeze, is to check it and refill it throughout the day


----------



## lastfling (Jan 11, 2012)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> It is not so much the BOTTLES freezing as much as it is the NOZZLES freezing....the water in the bottles will still be liquid, but the nozzle will be frozen and no water will get thru it. I have heard some add ACV to their bottles to help keep things from freezing...I have not tried it though, since I live in SE Texas and don't often have freezing temps.


Agree with that.  Water in the bottle is fine, but when it's frozen in the metal nozzle the entire bottle might as well be frozen.  That's the reason I've switched to bowls/crocks when the temps dip below freezing.  S


----------



## CCourson05 (Jan 16, 2012)

This is my plan and I've only had one bottle freeze. Take a wool/thermal sock and place over the waterers. Then, the water stay warm and it's the rabbit's job to use it often enough to avoid the freezing of the metal nozzle.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a brooder lamp hoovering over the little chickens water right now.  Maybe that will work?


----------



## secuono (Jan 16, 2012)

Bowls will last longer because the rabbits will lick and chew the ice, thus get water. That is what mine have learned to do. One rabbit is really good at it, another just waits for me to refill it, lol.

If they are outside, blocking as much wind as possible will slow the waters freezing time. Refilling with warm water also helps slow it down. 

I'm wondering about the additives to the water to lower the freezing point, too. Will it hurt the rabbits to be drinking it?

Heat lamps might work, but would make the area real warm. They have heated pipe wire, not sure if they can get wet, though. Could make insulated containers, wrap the wire around a metal bowl inside the container and there you go.


----------

